# Rd. 2 Game #5 Thread: Lakers @ Spurs



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
Western Conference Semi-Finals

<center>









 #2 Los Angeles Lakers (6-3)

vs.









#3 San Antonio Spurs (6-2)

Game 1: Spurs 88 - Lakers 78
Game 2: Spurs 95 - Lakers 85
Game 3: Lakers 105 - Spurs 81
Game 4: Lakers 98 - Spurs 90

Thursday, May 13
5:00 pm 
at Spurs 
TV: ABC 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

*Spurs Bench:*
Robert Horry
Manu Ginobili 
Jason Hart
Devin Brown
Malik Rose
Charlie Ward
Kevin Willis 

Lakers vs Spurs Series Thread
</center>


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lets see if we can make it 3 straight. This might sound cocky but I think the Spurs need this game more than LA. I can see LA coming back from 3-2, mostly because game 6 is in LA. I can't see SA winning game 6 at LA if they're down 3-2. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Lets see if we can make it 3 straight. This might sound cocky but I think the Spurs need this game more than LA. I can see LA coming back from 3-2, mostly because game 6 is in LA. I can't see SA winning game 6 at LA if they're down 3-2. Just my honest opinion.


Actually if the Lakers want to win this series they would be best served to win this Game 5. I don't think they win a Game 7 in San Antonio.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The momentum is on the Lakers and they need to use it to win the next two games...

I'll go out on a limb and say the Lakers win again by 10...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

LAKERS!!!!! 

and i dont care how for some reason after game 2 before game 3 I had like a nervous different excited feeling, like an old time fan again before they ever won and now Game 5 on the road and were even after near death....

as fans what more can we ask for??
except for a win of course.

Lakers have finally started to show potential and when they do that there hard to stop. and now i think they are realizing themselves what they can do and how to do it consistently. Brilliant Game 3 crappy half and then brilliant finish to game 4,. They are learning there game....

so I go with Lakers!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

As I said in another thread: If Phil continues to go away from the triangle and runs a little bit more, I see very little chance of the Lakers losing Game 5. But I expect the Spurs to play well, and home court officiating will be in their favor. So if the Lakers don't bring the same energy/defense and non-tri offensive execution as in Games 3 and 4, they lose Game 5 and probably the series. Win Game 5, they win the series. 



> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Lets see if we can make it 3 straight. This might sound cocky but I think the Spurs need this game more than LA. I can see LA coming back from 3-2, mostly because game 6 is in LA. I can't see SA winning game 6 at LA if they're down 3-2. Just my honest opinion.


Agreed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually if the Lakers want to win this series they would be best served to win this Game 5. I don't think they win a Game 7 in San Antonio.


I agree with the 1st part of this. The Lakers if they are to win this series HAVE to win game 5. The Lakers have all the momentum the Spurs aren't confident and will feel much more pressure in game 5. I think the Lakers would lose game 6 on their home floor much like last season if they lose game 5. The Spurs would play loose and easy. 

I think the Spurs are missing Drob and Stephen Jackson now. Drob played well against Shaq last season and his leadership I think instilled confidence in them going back home. 

I think Hedo and Rasho have the old here we go again feeling against the Lakers and will play really tight come game 5. 

Game 5 winner wins this series.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Phil needs to have Kobe get up at 4:00 AM, rush to the airport, get on a plane, fly to wherever, and show up in SA about an hour before the game.

Lakers win this one in OT.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Must win IMO is...*

game 6. Yes, they need to win a game in SA to win the series, but they have to win game 6 no matter what. If they win game 5, game 6 is their chance to win the series, if they lose game 5, they have to win game 6 to stay alive. I still can't expect this team to win in SA. I hope they do, and they have the talent to do so if they play like they did in game 3 and the second half of game 4. Shaq & Kobe at 100% + defense & rebounds = WIN!

Four problems I see for game 5:

1. Shaq is do for a game where the refs call everything on him, and he gets in early foul trouble. 

2. Kobe won't have 42 point game in SA.

3. Duncan is due for a big scoring game. He had a quiet 19 in game 4.

4. I can't see LA winning on the road if they can only make 2 three-pointers. They need Rush, George, and Fish to make a few.

Also, the Lakers can't afford to fall behind big in the first quarter. It would be nice to see them leading by half-time.

At least the last 2 victories by LA makes this a series again, and gives me hope they can beat the Spurs on the road, but I won't believe it until I see it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Must win IMO is...*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> game 6. Yes, they need to win a game in SA to win the series, but they have to win game 6 no matter what. If they win game 5, game 6 is their chance to win the series, if they lose game 5, they have to win game 6 to stay alive. I still can't expect this team to win in SA. I hope they do, and they have the talent to do so if they play like they did in game 3 and the second half of game 4. Shaq & Kobe at 100% + defense & rebounds = WIN!
> 
> Four problems I see for game 5:
> ...


Thank you Capt. Obvious. Of course they need to win Game 6. They need to win them all. :no:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

COME ON LAKERS. Let's get the win at SBC Center. COME ON! Let's play team defense. COME ON....Let's play like champs!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I really think the winner of this game is going to win the series, so the Lakeshow better take this one!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I still think this series will go to 7 games, so probably Spurs will win this one. As I said in my prediction post, I really prefer if we win in 6, I just think both teams are pretty equal.


----------



## reggie4life (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Must win IMO is...*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> game 6. Yes, they need to win a game in SA to win the series, but they have to win game 6 no matter what. If they win game 5, game 6 is their chance to win the series, if they lose game 5, they have to win game 6 to stay alive. I still can't expect this team to win in SA. I hope they do, and they have the talent to do so if they play like they did in game 3 and the second half of game 4. Shaq & Kobe at 100% + defense & rebounds = WIN!
> 
> Four problems I see for game 5:
> ...


Why wont kobe get 42 in the SBC?? Last year he dropped games of 36 and 37 there and the year before that he put in an average of over 30 there. I dont think it matters where Kobe plays, the spurs just better hope hes having an off night. Its kind of hard for shaq to get offensive fouls when u front him and all he has to do is catch the lob and dunk it?? But i do agree it would be a lot nicer if a damn role player could make a shot!!!


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

There is no momentum swinging either way right now...both teams won 2 games on their home court like they were supposed to do. I'm not making excuses about officiating, but the fact is, you do get a little home cooking in your own crib during the playoffs. The Lakers haven't seen a "desperate" Spurs team since game 2...they will see one in game 5. The Spurs know they can't go back to LaLa Land down 2-3, or they are finished, so expect them to come out with a win. Then you will see a desperate Laker team on the verge of elimination and THEY will respond accordingly. I expect game 7 to be an all out war! I want the Spurs to win the series, but you have to love the way this is playing out!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I really think the winner of this game is going to win the series, so the Lakeshow better take this one!


Yup.

This is the one. We must take it.

It´s now or never.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe Shows off the last second heroics, Lakers Win 93-92 
On a Shot With less than a second left 
:gopray:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Reggie4life, Kobe has a total of 46 points in the first 2 games in SA, I would be really suprised(and HAPPY ) if he scored 42 in game 5. Also, I am not just talking about offensive fouls getting Shaq in early foul trouble.

HongKongFooey, Thanks for your 2 cents worth. I'll alert TNT/ABC/ESPN that if LA wants to win this series they would be best served to win game 5. Who don't know dat! But, that still makes game 6 the must win game. And, they don't have to win them all, just 4 out 7 against any team they play.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Im Felling Good About This Game 
:basket:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Conversely though, if the Lakers lose Game 5, I still think they could pull out a 7 game victory. However, the *only* reason I believe that can happen is because they did it in the 2002 WCF (won Game 6 and 7 in OT).


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup.
> ...


I feel the same way. If Lakers win tonight they're winning the series. If Spurs win they'll win the series. This game will decide this series. (not the Champion)


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice first quarter. This team is playing well.

The match up I am enjoying the most in this series is Pop vs Phil.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nice 1st, gotta keep it up


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

It doesnt seem like the lakers are playin with a lot of energy probably because there not at home.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakersalltheway</b>!
> It doesnt seem like the lakers are playin with a lot of energy probably because there not at home.


Eh? Are we watching the same game? 

The Lakers are playing good / smart basketball and are leading in the middle of the 2nd.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Sorry i meant at the time when it was only a two point lead but now there going after every ball. Shaq has to be careful not to pic up his third.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That Could Have Been The Worst Close Out Of A Quarter Ever


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh @ the end of the half.. Walton and Fisher with bad mistakes but it didnt hurt.. Lakers up 42-35 at the half despite a 13-2 ft advantage for the Spurs and Shaq having 3 fouls..

One more half guys :clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

7-point lead after the first half!!!   :yes: 

I was worried that the Spurs would take the lead, when they went on a 9-0 run to cut our lead down to 2. Good to see that we bounced right back. If only Fisher didn't make that silly mistake! Oh well.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Tres Puntos


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*I like this....*

spurs come out with energy in 3rd and lakers hold em off to increase lead!!!

kobe was amazing in 1st half. 14 is nice plus he just controlled every aspect of the game, just controlled the floor. With him playing like that I gotta say we're gonna be good. He has come out last game and this one and is making sure to lead.

Huge breakthru for him! he is leading the team and they are following that lead!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dam We Let Them Back In 
I Think D.George Is Worth 3 Bags Of Dorritos Now :grinning:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HOLY ****

Thank The Lord For D.Fish


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Holy F'n Fisher  

What a drama season, wowz!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I Still Cant Believe What I Just Saw'll
I Dont Think I Have Yelled So Hard In My Life


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh God we win we win we win we win we win we win we win WEEEEEEEEEE WIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN

Lakers win what a finish, Kobe, Duncan and then DFish with .4, I love this game. We survived. 


I can't believe it I thought it was over greatest finish I've ever seen,


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

that was the most unbelievable shot I ever saw...and than I saw Fisher one up Duncan, what an ending.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

What a freaking finish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

not sure i have seen anything like that before.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HOLY ****! HOLY ****! HOLY SHIAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

       

I have honest-to-God been pinching myself for the last 10 minutes to make sure that this isn't a dream.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I am stunned, I'm just stunned. This game had more emotional swings. 

GP made a great pass he read Kobe being overplayed he through the pass so Fish could swing in rhythm and not bobble the pass. Robert Horry leaving GP opened up the clear view for the entry pass. 

Shouldn't have been so close but you'll take it. 

Last season Horry's shot misses this season Fish's shot goes down what a game. 

I haven't been as emotionally torn watching a game in my life.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Robert Who?

Derrick Vicious Floping Fisher 
:jawdrop: :worship:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Congratulations Laker fans all over the world. You're going to the conference finals. I can only hope that my Kings make it to there so that we can see some great games between these two teams. :2fing:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that was on espn.com


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Check out My Game 5 Prediction .. I said 78-77 but dammmmmmmmn I was freakin close on this.. :laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Ridiculous finish. His girl better be puttin out tonight.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

wow, what a finish, wow, if anyone has this on tape, im willing to pay.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Ridiculous finish. His girl better be puttin out tonight.


:laugh:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

man       

I broken my couch watching the last play. I was so excited i jump on it and it broken.

But GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LAKERS


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> wow, what a finish, wow, if anyone has this on tape, im willing to pay.


I'm not selling mine


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ill Give You Two Dollars 
:groucho:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Now on the game itself. 

Phil made some bad decisions with Kobe in this game. Kobe was totally spent most of the 2nd half. His legs were shot . He was killing Devin Brown earlier in the game but in the 4th all he could do was pull up. I still don't know how he made the shot to give the Lakers back the lead with 11 seconds left he was fading fast. 

Lakers just didn't give Shaq the ball, the offense was working so well that it SEEMED like they didn't need him. Shaq made that huge basket over Duncan to cut the lead to one. 

We have got to get Shaq involved. I thought Walton gave us a boost in the 2nd quarter. 

George was outta his mind for 3 quarters he actually looked special out there. He then turned back into George when he lost his glass slipper. 

Lakers shouldn't have lost the lead but the Spurs just locked in defensively. Without Kobe hitting the gaps the Lakers offense got stagnant. 

GP deserves a ton of credit for that great pass.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> DFish Shows off the last second heroics, Lakers Win 74-73
> On a Shot With less than a second left
> :gopray:


*You Called it Cris...you da man!* :worship:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^^^

Holy crap, *Cris* did call it. Everyone bow to *Cris*'s greatness!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

"One lucky shot, deserves another" ~Shaquille O'Neil

my impersenation of Duncan, Parker, Ginnobli, Horry & Nesterovich after DFish hits the game winning shot....

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> ^^^
> 
> Holy crap, *Cris* did call it. Everyone bow to *Cris*'s greatness!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:



i thought i was good for predicting lakers would come win these 4 but DAMNNNNN!!!! that is sick someone better pay this guy.

anywho, wow my hearts still goin and its been over an hr. i cant get a sentence out.

i said earlier kobe just was great in the 1st half, he tired out big time. phil said before the game that he had no energy at all yesterday and after game 4 it was clear how tired he looked so maybe they shoulda played that smarter. that shot by him with 11 sec left was great. he had been slumping the team had fallin behind and was struggling no time out and he just sunk an offbalance jumper. 

the rest of course is history.
lakers nearly threw this one in the trash. we got it.
instant classic.

only games i can think of i put ahead of it our
-jordans sick game
-lakers blazers game 7 2000 (cuz it was 1st title)
-and maybe bulls jazz '98 game 6

and those arent for sures either

even shaq played terrible but got it together

now we still got game 6. this isnt over we gotta end it in the 1st half with good play every hope we give them could be another day.

Go Lakers!!!
It's a great day to be a Laker Fan!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*by the way...*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
thats the kind of post that comes out when ur mind cant put together ideas succesfully. im so happy i feel like im drunk


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

Yes! what a finish!!

below: me running around the house in joy (and hitting things) when fisher hit the shot


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

BTW Cris did not predict that. I think you are giving him too much credit. I wouldnt listen to him on his Game 6 score 

If anyone was close I was closer to the actual score :yes:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*YES!*

I just got done watching the game on tape 1:40am, as I didn't want to try and watch it at work and miss key plays. Boy am I glad I taped it. I went from feeling like I was going to puke, to almost falling backwards off my chair. This is revenge on the Spurs for Horry's miss last year. I am still in shock, and if I didn't have it on tape, I still wouldn't believe it! 

I am not going to say anything bad about this game, because the bottom line is the Lakers are now up 3-2 going to Staples. What more can we ask for?  :yes:  :yes:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Derek Fisher :worship:

Yeah Baby! Yeah Baby! 

We have the lead. We can eliminate the champs!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Just plain amazing...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I just found this if any wants to use it


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> 
> 
> *You Called it Cris...you da man!* :worship:





> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> ^^^
> 
> Holy crap, *Cris* did call it. Everyone bow to *Cris*'s greatness!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:





> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> 
> i thought i was good for predicting lakers would come win these 4 but DAMNNNNN!!!! that is sick someone better pay this guy.


Thank You Very Much, Even Though This Happend A Week Ago
JUST KIDDING


> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> BTW Cris did not predict that. I think you are giving him too much credit. I wouldnt listen to him on his Game 6 score
> 
> If anyone was close I was closer to the actual score :yes:


:whatever:


----------

